
Study Claims Using CarPlay While Driving Is More Dangerous Than Texting - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/20/carplay-more-dangerous-texting-study/
======
lacker
This study is pretty garbage. They tested 20 people, and they didn’t even pick
20 people who used CarPlay. They picked 20 random people who didn’t use
CarPlay, briefly taught them how to use CarPlay, and then found that those
people couldn’t use it well. Imagine testing how distracting texting was for
someone who had never used an iPhone before the test.

~~~
catalogia
How long do you think it might take for a "carplay-novice" to become
sufficiently accustomed to the tech that they're not as dangerous as a drunk
driver? A few days? Weeks? Even if it's only a few hours, is a few hours of
drunk-equivalence justifiable?

> _Imagine testing how distracting texting was for someone who had never used
> an iPhone before the test._

I understand analogies aren't meant to be strict equivalencies, but there is a
large difference in severity here. Failure to operate an iphone correctly
probably wouldn't cause a life threatening situation. Failure to operate a car
correctly is far more concerning.

~~~
dawnerd
I'd say about as quick as it takes someone to get used to a Model 3's off to
the side screen.

Also highly depends on the cars setup. I've had some rental cars where the
screen was terrible and definitely was a distraction. Example being Audi and
their button controls for carplay.

